

ColdFusion session management - samayaranjan
http://blog.protogenist.com/?p=778
ColdFusion session management is enabled by default. It utilizes CFID and CFToken as session identifiers. It sends them to the browser as persistent cookies with every request. If cookies are disabled, developers must pass these values in the URL. Session variables are automatically cleared when the session timeout is reached—but not when the browser closes
======
cameroncf
This article has incomplete information and is about 10 years out of date.

